
Every major disruption was first dismissed as “a toy” - azurelogic
https://medium.com/learning-by-shipping/is-a-toy-21312a5c8aea#.84ydnlvu0
======
dalke
I found nothing meaningful in this post.

I know for a certainty that "1995 — “Internet is a toy”" deeply and seriously
mischaracterizes the history.

Why should I believe that those other quotes (like, “GUI is a toy” for 1986)
are real and characteristic of then-current beliefs? Why does it only show
evidence for the incorrectness of the quote, and not evidence of who made the
quote?

The transistor was a major disruption that was not, as far as I know, ever
considered "a toy". Nor was the integrated circuit. Nor was the blue LED.

